# Epos bei sinamics s120



## rookie (2 Mai 2011)

Hi!
ich könnte dringend hilfe gebrauchen. habe einen sinamics s120 cu320 2dp mit doublemotor modul und 1fk7 Motor mit inkrementalgeber. das ganze soll mit zwei taster getippt werden(vor und zurück) ohne S7. die taster habe ich mit tippen verschaltet, Aus/Ein ist verschaltet, betriebsmeldung von einspeisung ist verschaltet. habe die Sollwerte eingestellt, aber wenn ich die taster betätige kommt immer die störung EPos freigabe nicht möglich. die ist aber mit lageregler aktiv verschaltet.
kann mir bitte irgendjemand einen Tipp geben.

besten dank schon mal

rookie


----------



## Superkater (2 Mai 2011)

*Da muss man mehr parameter prüfen!*

Hallo,

bitte folgendes kontrollieren:

a) Sind die Parameter (p844, 845, 848 und 849) für AUS3, AUS2 wirklich 1.
b) Der p852 muss 1 sein, und der p864 muss auch 1 sein.
c) Wenn die 400VAC eingeschaltet sind, muss das r899.0 gesetzt sein.
d) Wenn das alles erfüllt ist und man den Servo mit p840 einschaltet, muss das r899.2 auf 1 gesetzt werden.

Ist das alles erfüllt, dann kann zu tippen beginnen.


----------



## IBFS (2 Mai 2011)

Auch wenns bei mir der SIMODRIVE 611 war, aber der Wort- und Parameteraufbau ist im Sinn fast gleich:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=92156&postcount=4

Speziell ist die Polartität machmal invers zu dem, wie der Name vermuten läßt
Beispiel: Das Bit Fahrauftrag verwerfen wird INVERTIERT verwendet

Gruß

Frank


----------



## rookie (2 Mai 2011)

hi
danke für die schnellen Antworten.
hab erst jetzt zeit gefunden es zu versuchen. habe p840 am selben bi verschaltet wie p864 und irgenwie hat im das nicht gepasst. jetzt läuft es.
danke
rookie


----------

